# nonsense being asked



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

I get sent to a property for something simple.. to make sure the lights have been turned on. its close to home quick thing maybe 3 miles away trip charge pay. no big deal. why the hell am I being asked about a million other things that have nothing to do with the electric? I went flipped a breaker a light came on took pics (ALL verifications, meter, light off and on, electric panel,)


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

I've learned over the years picture everything and bid bid bid especially if its your first time to the property. U agree its frustrating. I've made it company policy full condition photos on every visit. Too many no charge orders without policy in place


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

good way too think of it. I guess ive become accustomed to working for regionals and contractors where I label pics and send them in. now working for my first national its a different ball game


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Gotta answer pool questions every time too, Like a pool is going to mysteriously show up!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> I get sent to a property for something simple.. to make sure the lights have been turned on. its close to home quick thing maybe 3 miles away trip charge pay. no big deal. why the hell am I being asked about a million other things that have nothing to do with the electric? I went flipped a breaker a light came on took pics (ALL verifications, meter, light off and on, electric panel,)



They send you out there to verify utilities but you still have to bid everything. If you miss that mold in the hall closet you could end up repairing the roof and remediating the mold for free!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

We got an approval to put some gutters up, but the approval was for 1/4 of what we bid (less then the materials even). And it was 80miles away, so we declined and they got pissy because we didn't report on all the utilities and provide photos of every room. They tried to tell us we are obligated to go do an inspection even if we decline the work.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> we got an approval to put some gutters up, but the approval was for 1/4 of what we bid (less then the materials even). And it was 80miles away, so we declined and they got pissy because we didn't report on all the utilities and provide photos of every room. They tried to tell us we are obligated to go do an inspection even if we decline the work.


screw that Unless your gonna pay me $20 hr from the time I leave till the time I get home.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yea where do these magical pools suddenly appear From. I mean shouldn't these people have this stuff saved in their data base by now? Last yr I got sent to the same condo to cut the grass .. Wellthe 2nd time round I remembered the address called them up and told them hey there's no lawn to cut there.. I get told well go verify that for a trip charge .. Yea check your last work order 2 weeks ago I sent u this info already ..I mean a little common sense would go a long way


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Even for local customers we photo everything. If we get only a lock change for a broker, we take all exterior and interior debris pics. Saves us a trip later, covers liability issues and is good for reference.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



GTX63 said:


> Even for local customers we photo everything. If we get only a lock change for a broker, we take all exterior and interior debris pics. Saves us a trip later, covers liability issues and is good for reference.


That is generally a good practice, the problem comes when they use the excuse of a BS work order to get you to go there for free. 

Them: Hey we will give you $40 to replumb the house and build a deck
Us: ummm no
Them: well you still need to provide us with pics of the entire property or we will back charge you for anything we find later.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Then I will be blunt. When another company tries to go into my office, run my staff and organize my schedule and my pricing, I open the door and throw them out to the curb. If you allow them to run your company for the sake of another days pay, then you have only yourself to blame.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

One of the issues that has gotten real bad in the industry is all the FREE services they demand you do...
We tell them no...if we are sent to mow the lawn ..that is what you're getting...you want a PCR with the lawn cut then pay for our time...
Simple as that...
Another reason everyone needs to stand up for themselves and say enough....can you have your employees work for 8 hours and pay them for 6?????
Then why should any company demand you perform services for free????
If their company policies have changed and the company starts to ask for this then you are free to renegotiate your contract and fees as THEY have opened the door for this...they changed the contractual agreements between the companies....start asking to renegotiate the fees for the 15 minute lawn service that requires an additional one hour PCR with 60+ photos....


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

i see what you mean cleanup.. but how do you convince someone that every day your going to bill them an extra 10 hrs a day for their ignorance


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> That is generally a good practice, the problem comes when they use the excuse of a BS work order to get you to go there for free.
> 
> Them: Hey we will give you $40 to replumb the house and build a deck
> Us: ummm no
> Them: well you still need to provide us with pics of the entire property or we will back charge you for anything we find later.


Put in a disclaimer... Something like... _this WO performed by Jimmy's Contracting is in response to your WO request requesting XXX services....these requested services were addressed and nothing else was looked at while at the property and Jimmy will not be held accountable for any unforeseen conditions which may exist._ Let'em smoke on that for awhile.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I've had many orders re-assigned on request because of just this kind of thing. I'm sent an order to verify utilities, install lock box, ect. I see that the client has already spent $4000 on the property. I've never been there. I send it back requesting it be assigned to the other contractor that made the money. I don't want the trip charge, and I don't want to assume any responsibility for his work.


----------



## danny1217 (Feb 8, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Then I will be blunt. When another company tries to go into my office, run my staff and organize my schedule and my pricing, I open the door and throw them out to the curb. If you allow them to run your company for the sake of another days pay, then you have only yourself to blame.


Yep, I had a client recently tell me to go out of my service area for some work. Told them not interested. They said I can't alway's choose where I go and what work i'll do. Ah......yes I can, it's my company, I decide what and where, not you.
I'm sure I was then put in the "won't bow to our commands" pile. Hopefully that pile is getting larger than the will do pile !


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

danny1217 said:


> Yep, I had a client recently tell me to go out of my service area for some work. Told them not interested. They said I can't alway's choose where I go and what work i'll do. Ah......yes I can, it's my company, I decide what and where, not you.
> I'm sure I was then put in the "won't bow to our commands" pile. Hopefully that pile is getting larger than the will do pile !


Good for you Danny.... When they start dictating where you have to be...we all know their crossing the line... Some people's kids you can't do nothing with them...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I had a phone interview with one the other day and he asked me to tell a little about myself. 

I said I do good work, I am anal about wanting it done right, I will tell you if someone else screws up a property assigned to me, I will call BS when I see it, I have the tact of a hand grenade, if you don't pay me I will lein the property and if you want to do a background check that is okay but I ain't paying for it so don't ask me to. 

He was quiet for a moment and said "I can work with that." So I sent in the application yesterday and we will see how it goes.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> One of the issues that has gotten real bad in the industry is all the FREE services they demand you do...
> We tell them no...if we are sent to mow the lawn ..that is what you're getting...you want a PCR with the lawn cut then pay for our time...
> Simple as that...
> Another reason everyone needs to stand up for themselves and say enough....can you have your employees work for 8 hours and pay them for 6?????
> ...





When the cubicle mental midget tells you that its par for the course in this industry to work for free, ask them how many uncompensated hours a day they work.

When they say none, that's BS.
Tell them exactly, thank you for making my point. 
Then enjoy the stepping and fetching that will begin.


----------

